
Smart contract tutorial – I - ainiriand
http://thesoliditydev.com/contract/update/2018/01/17/lottery/
======
dang
This falls outside the Show HN category. Please read the rules:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
ainiriand
I quote: "Show HN is for something you've made that other people can play
with. HN users can try it out, give you feedback, and ask questions in the
thread."

It is my understanding that I made a tutorial explaining a smart contract, a
lottery, with available source code that anyone can tinker with.

~~~
dang
It looked more like reading material, aka a blog post, and the guidelines
explicitly say that those aren't Show HNs. Tutorials are borderline, but tend
mostly to fall on the wrong side as well.

